# Teenage celebrity crush



## Master slacker (Oct 23, 2019)

Alright, we were all teenagers at one point in time.  Time to fess up.  Who was your celebrity crush in those angsty years fueled by hormones and parents who just weren't as smart as you?

I'll start.







D'arcy Wretzky.  Or simply D'arcy.  Bassist for Smashing Pumpkins.  Favorite band of all time.  Unfortunately, time was not kind to her and she fell off the deep end... and hit the bottom... HARD.  But in the '90's, she was "it".


----------



## Ramnares P.E. (Oct 23, 2019)

Would be more fun to post then/now photos.


----------



## Supe (Oct 23, 2019)

Oh man, probably four that I can think of off the top of my head:

-Brooke Burke

-Danica McKellar (Winnie Cooper)

-Carmen Electra

-Catherine Zeta Jones

First three have withstood the test of time.  CZJ looked great as she was aging, and then had a bunch of plastic surgery done and looks terrible now.


----------



## txjennah PE (Oct 23, 2019)

Jimmy Fallon! But only when his hair was all askew, as shown:


----------



## Ramnares P.E. (Oct 23, 2019)

But how would you know if he truly found something funny?  He laughs at everything!

Me: "Well Jimmy both my parents died in a horrible crash last night"


----------



## leggo PE (Oct 23, 2019)

Definitely Orlando Bloom.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP (Oct 23, 2019)

TBH I don’t remember having a celeb crush growing up. I think I was too busy crushing on my (now) wife.


----------



## Master slacker (Oct 23, 2019)

Ramnares P.E. said:


> Would be more fun to post then/now photos.


Let's do it.

Then...






Now...











Oof!


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE (Oct 23, 2019)

This was more pre-teen, but Lisa Turtle from Saved By The Bell (actress Lark Voorhies). Again, age has not been particularly kind.
Also Cheetara from Thundercats; DON'T JUDGE ME!

View attachment 14020


----------



## Ramnares P.E. (Oct 23, 2019)

jean15paul_PE said:


> This was more pre-teen, but Lisa Turtle from Saved By The Bell (actress Lark Voorhies). Again, age has not been particularly kind.
> *Also Cheetara from Thundercats; DON'T JUDGE ME!*


lol @ don't judge me.


----------



## Ramnares P.E. (Oct 23, 2019)

leggo PE said:


> Definitely Orlando Bloom.


You meant to say Legolas.


----------



## matt267 PE (Oct 23, 2019)




----------



## matt267 PE (Oct 23, 2019)




----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE (Oct 23, 2019)

jean15paul_PE said:


> ...
> Also Cheetara from Thundercats; DON'T JUDGE ME!






Ramnares P.E. said:


> lol @ don't judge me.


Seriously. Cheetara was down, but Lion-o was always acting like he was scared. Someone needed to show him what to do.


----------



## txjennah PE (Oct 23, 2019)

Ramnares P.E. said:


> But how would you know if he truly found something funny?  He laughs at everything!
> 
> Me: "Well Jimmy both my parents died in a horrible crash last night"


Lol he was hot back in the day, I didn't care if he couldn't keep it together for any sketch he was in.

I don't think he's aged as well though.


----------



## leggo PE (Oct 23, 2019)

Ramnares P.E. said:


> You meant to say Legolas.


He was Legolas and whatever his name was in Pirates of the Caribbean, too!


----------



## Master slacker (Oct 23, 2019)

leggo PE said:


> He was Legolas and whatever his name was in Pirates of the Caribbean, too!


Orlando Bloom


----------



## leggo PE (Oct 23, 2019)

Master slacker said:


> Orlando Bloom


Soooo dreamy!


----------



## P-E (Oct 23, 2019)

Bateman from Family Ties








 
 

Ouch


----------



## Road Guy (Oct 23, 2019)




----------



## leggo PE (Oct 23, 2019)

Heaven forbid women age naturally and get wrinkles.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Oct 23, 2019)

leggo PE said:


> Heaven forbid women age naturally and get wrinkles.


I very much prefer that to women blowing their lips up like balloons.  I never have understood that particular plastic surgery.


----------



## youngmotivatedengineer (Oct 23, 2019)

Denise Richards and Jessica Alba when she starred in Dark Angel


----------



## ruggercsc (Oct 23, 2019)

Elizabeth Hurley and Demi Moore.  Still smoking hot.


----------



## P-E (Oct 23, 2019)

^that was way after puberty for me


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE (Oct 23, 2019)

leggo PE said:


> Heaven forbid women age naturally and get wrinkles.


touche


----------



## JayKay PE (Oct 24, 2019)

Was too busy reading fanfiction, being a "fashion don't", and being a general sneak-nerd in my school to worry about celebrity crushes.

Though, not going to lie, always had a thing for Russell Crowe.


----------



## Supe (Oct 24, 2019)

I also used to swoon over Jane Seymour and Jennifer Tilly, who I didn't realize is 61  :blink:


----------



## Road Guy (Oct 24, 2019)

I used to laugh at the guy on Ally Mcbeal who had a crush on Janet Reno


----------



## jeb6294 (Oct 24, 2019)

Master slacker said:


> D'arcy Wretzky.  Or simply D'arcy.  Bassist for Smashing Pumpkins.  Favorite band of all time.  Unfortunately, time was not kind to her and she fell off the deep end... and hit the bottom... HARD.  But in the '90's, she was "it".


Holy crap...you're not kidding.


----------



## jeb6294 (Oct 24, 2019)




----------



## leggo PE (Oct 24, 2019)

wilheldp_PE said:


> I very much prefer that to women blowing their lips up like balloons.  I never have understood that particular plastic surgery.


It's fine to have preferences. However, I think there's a severe double standard out there for aging men vs. women, and that probably drives much of the plastic surgery out there, not to mention defines what is traditionally acceptable as beautiful/handsome.

Back to the regular programming! More celebrity crushes please. I also was a big fan of Hunter in AFI (my first concert, hahaha). He's on the far right in this photo:






Omg I was so emo (not)! And I do NOT find him good looking in this photo now, to be clear. Hahahaha!


----------



## Supe (Oct 24, 2019)

leggo PE said:


> However, I think there's a severe double standard out there for aging men vs. women, and that probably drives much of the plastic surgery out there


Mickey Rourke would like to have a word with you.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE (Oct 24, 2019)

leggo PE said:


> It's fine to have preferences. However, I think there's a severe double standard out there for aging men vs. women, and that probably drives much of the plastic surgery out there, not to mention defines what is traditionally acceptable as beautiful/handsome.
> 
> ...


Well said. Older men look "distinguished". Women don't get that luxury. 
What's crazy is that the plastic surgery rarely helps.


----------



## Road Guy (Oct 24, 2019)

I would still like to take Christina Applegate to a nice dinner at any age.


----------



## Master slacker (Oct 24, 2019)

Master slacker said:


>


*+*



Supe said:


> Mickey Rourke would like to have a word with you.


*=*


----------



## Supe (Oct 24, 2019)

LOL!


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE (Oct 24, 2019)

jean15paul_PE said:


> This was more pre-teen, but Lisa Turtle from Saved By The Bell (actress Lark Voorhies). Again, age has not been particularly kind.
> Also Cheetara from Thundercats; DON'T JUDGE ME!
> 
> View attachment 14020


Redacted: the "now" photo was just a bad tabloid photo. 
https://www.instagram.com/reallarkvoorhies/


----------



## txjennah PE (Oct 24, 2019)

Supe said:


> Mickey Rourke would like to have a word with you.


Okay...but how many male celebs do we have to use as an example like Mickey Rourke for men, versus the MANY Hollywood women we could all list with obvious plastic surgery?


----------



## Master slacker (Oct 25, 2019)

txjennah PE said:


> Okay...but how many male celebs do we have to use as an example like Mickey Rourke for men, versus the MANY Hollywood women we could all list with obvious plastic surgery?


Yeah... but... are you really sure those women really have surgery?  Maybe she's born with it. 

Maybe it's Maybelline.


----------



## JayKay PE (Oct 25, 2019)

Master slacker said:


> Yeah... but... are you really sure those women really have surgery?  Maybe she's born with it.
> 
> Maybe it's Maybelline.


...maybe it's aggressive contouring?


----------



## txjennah PE (Oct 25, 2019)

JayKay0914 said:


> ...maybe it's aggressive contouring?


Hahaha blah contouring.  It just seems like sooo much trouble, I don't want to spend an hour on my face.  I just ~~work~~ my big nose.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (Oct 29, 2019)

I've never liked anyone.


----------



## Supe (Oct 30, 2019)

Audi driver said:


> I've never liked anyone.


Liar


----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (Oct 30, 2019)

Supe said:


> Liar


You're assuming I even like myself.


----------



## csb (Oct 30, 2019)

This got sad fast. Are you okay, buddy?


----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (Oct 31, 2019)

csb said:


> This got sad fast. Are you okay, buddy?


I'll probably make it.


----------



## csb (Oct 31, 2019)

Audi driver said:


> I'll probably make it.


Please make it. I like having you around.


----------



## leggo PE (Oct 31, 2019)

csb said:


> Please make it. I like having you around.


Ditto.


----------



## Road Guy (Oct 31, 2019)

His teenage crush is Russel Wilson


----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (Oct 31, 2019)

Road Guy said:


> His teenage crush is Russel Wilson


Russ was barely even born when I was a teenager.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (Oct 31, 2019)

leggo PE said:


> Ditto.


Noted.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP (Oct 31, 2019)

Audi driver said:


> Noted.


Roger.


----------



## Road Guy (Oct 31, 2019)

Over


----------



## Master slacker (Nov 1, 2019)

Rover


----------



## Road Guy (Nov 29, 2019)

OMFG there she is!


----------



## Master slacker (Dec 3, 2019)

Cher?


----------



## Road Guy (Dec 3, 2019)

That’s two....


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE (Dec 3, 2019)

Preteen, but is this weird? (don't judge me)


----------

